# Southern MO - Anything I need to know?



## LauraD (May 25, 2014)

My hubby & I are looking to buy land in southern MO. So far, we have narrowed down the counties we want to look at to Benton, Cedar, Dade, Dallas, Douglas, Laclede, Miller, Morgan, Polk, St. Clair, and Wright.

Is there anything I need to be alerted to in any of these counties? Shady politics, petty or anti-homesteading regulations, overagressive building inspectors, overall bad juju, etc? :shocked: I'd appreciate input from anyone who lives or has lived in/near these counties. The last thing I want to do is buy land, build, and then discover that I chose the wrong side of a county line... :facepalm:

Thanks!!!


----------



## thestartupman (Jul 25, 2010)

I have been in Laclede Co. for a couple of years now. I really like it here. There are no building permits needed. The good is, that there is no, or very little regulations on what you can do with your property. The bad part is that it means that your neighbors are free to do what they want with their properties. I don't have any problems with this where I live, but just want you to know up front the good and bad of the area.


----------



## oldtimer 417 (Mar 12, 2009)

Webster Co. is good too. It is very rural and no building permits or other regulations to speak of, and only 20 to 35 minutes from Springfield for jobs and shopping. The co. also has access to livestock, produce and other auctions as well as farmers markets. I happen to have a farm with a house and barns for sale, if interested.


----------



## Raven132 (Mar 3, 2013)

I have lived in Polk, St Clair, Cedar, Hickory, Dallas, and Laclede counties. Polk county has higher property taxes in the Bolivar district. Cedar county is nice, I loved living near the lake but tourist season can get a little crowded in Stockton. St Clair is alright, nice access to highway 13 and 54. Hickory is probably my favorite as far as small friendly towns. If you want to be near the river Dallas Camden or Laclede would be the way to go. It can get crazy on summer weekends but most of the year I love the Niangua.


----------



## spiritrider (Nov 14, 2009)

There is a long history of lead mining in southern Missouri with some land and water contamination.

http://www.dnr.mo.gov/env/hwp/sfund/history-mo-lead.htm


----------



## obleo+6 (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm in Ozark Co...land or land and home prices are pretty darn good. Taxes low, low, low...in Mo you also have a personal property tax that has to be paid every year, your car, truck, whatever but your tags are for 2 years and ours were about 36.00 compared to 89.00 a year for CO.

In all the places dh and I have lived separately and since we've been married, where we are now is THE best!

We may have to travel further to shop but it's well worth it. We make a list and once a month go into town and get what we need. If what we need is bigger than what Ava has, we break down and go to Springfield.

You'll love it here in the Ozarks. People are great here.


----------



## Glade Runner (Aug 1, 2013)

I've looked at a couple of nice places that were down the road from a feed lot or poultry operation. Always good to check the neighborhood. It's amazing what you can find with satellite imagery.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Dallas County clanish and very bad wild fires.

big rockpile


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

obleo+6 said:


> I'm in Ozark Co...land or land and home prices are pretty darn good. Taxes low, low, low...in Mo you also have a personal property tax that has to be paid every year, your car, truck, whatever but your tags are for 2 years and ours were about 36.00 compared to 89.00 a year for CO.
> 
> In all the places dh and I have lived separately and since we've been married, where we are now is THE best!
> 
> ...


We had a member get ran out of Ozark Country. I hunt down there once a year.

big rockpile


----------



## LauraD (May 25, 2014)

Thanks for the input, everyone.

We looked at a piece of land in Leclede county this weekend. Talked with a couple of the neighbors - really nice folks. Have a couple issues with the land, though. The entire thing is forested, so we'd have to clear part of it out to get any sunlight - difficult to grow a garden without it. :hrm:

The biggest problem is getting into the land itself. It borders a road - no problem there - but about 10 yards in you run into a wide gulley - 10-20 ft deep and twice as wide - that you need to cross to get to the hill opposite. No issue during the dry summer, but I can see lots of problems come winter - or after a good thunderstorm. The thing's too wide for a conventional culvert; we'd probably have to build a bridge.  I'm not even sure the well-drillers would be able to get their equipment in to drill a well.

The only upside would be in a SHTF situation - pray for a good rain and throw in a couple of crocodiles. :hysterical:

Am I crazy to even consider this land? We really liked the neighbors, and it's only 15 minutes from town (Lebanon). Should we check into it further, or should we :runforhills: ?


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

We live in Leclede County 7 miles West of Lebanon. Our place is timber but enough light gets in for garden.

You need anything give a holler.

big rockpile


----------



## LauraD (May 25, 2014)

Big Rockpile:

The place we looked at is 9 miles SW of town; we'd practically be neighbors! :heh:


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

MO_Gal said:


> Big Rockpile:
> 
> The place we looked at is 9 miles SW of town; we'd practically be neighbors! :heh:


 Ok that would be off 32HWY we are just off 64HWY but yes we would be same as neighbors.

If you want there is places off beaten path but easier to get in and out. some Owner Finance. If your interested. Hey come by my Son knows just about everyone around and property that is reasonable.

big rockpile


----------



## LauraD (May 25, 2014)

That's a deal, Big Rockpile! Shoot me a PM and we'll work out all the details!


----------

